# my six year old walked in on us while dtd!



## meli1981

hi! so my husband and i are ttc our third child, so we have to take every opportunity to dtd! yesterday my lo was napping and my older daughter was watching tv downstairs, so my husband and i decided to try to have a few "minutes" for ourselves. just as we were in the throws of it, my daughter comes walking in! thankfully we were completely covered, but now im terrified i tramatized her for life! my parents were divorced so i never walked in my mom having sex. i tried talking to her about, and told her mommy and daddy were trying to have another baby. she knows alittle about babies as i was pregnant not that long ago. is it time for the birds and bees talk? is she too young? (shes six and a half) has this happened to you, and do you feel like tge worst mother in the world?:-(


----------



## noshowjo

hi ya , i wouldnt worry to much about it , I personaly think she is too young for the actual birds and bees chat , what you said to her " mummy and daddy trying to make another baby " is perfect and all i would say .. but that up to you hun ,
my oldest is 10 and only just started asking questions so his dad had the chat with him , OH my word i nearly died when my son said .
" hey mum daddy said to make a baby the boys bits go in the girls bits " :blush:
hahaha My responce was shhh louis . i know not very great responce but im one of these mums who will jump up to make a cupper if any rudy bits come on the telly and my 17 year old niece is sitting with me lol . but saying this i think they start sex education at 11 anyway in school . ( which i think is too young too )xx


----------



## morri

well luckily you aren't over here- They learn about it in primary school :)


----------



## motherofboys

I think thats probably a nice honest and simple explanation, no need to give more details unless she asks for them. If she does, theres a book I bought which I didnt realise what it was, called Mummy Laid An Egg, which explains it for children. (Daddy has seed pods and a tube, he puts the tube in a special hole that Mummy has) I got it when pregnant with my 3rd thinking it was a 'preparing little kids for a new sibling' book but boy was I wrong so I put it away until they are ready to know the details.


----------



## Amelia F

Hi hun. Don't make a fuss over it, and it'll all just go over her head. Same thing happened to us when we were TTC #4. Early morning, before hubby was going to work. The kids were sound asleep but decided to wake up early for once! And not only did 1 kid barge in, all 3 did. At the time Noah was 7 and the twins were 2. In comes Noah with his brother in his arms, and then his sister rubbing her eyes and yawning. They didn't ask any questions. My daughter just said ''We hungry''. And my 7 year old asked if he could go downstairs and watch cartoons. It was only at the breakfast table my 7 year old asked why ''daddy was wriggling on mommy''! And of course my husband dodged away claiming he was late. So I just told him somewhat of the truth. I said that we were trying to make him a new brother or sister and then I carried on the conversation asking him if he'd like a brother or a sister and if he liked any names. He said he liked Miley and something else for a girl, Ellis and Zack for a boy. 10 months or so later we had a boy we named Ellis :) 

No big deal once you tell the truth, the not very detailed truth xx


----------



## meli1981

ha ha, thank you for that! i hope we end up with a similar outcome!


----------



## JASMAK

If she asks, then tell her more, but if she doesn't...forget about it.


----------



## suzib76

i wouldnt use it as a cue for a birds and bees talk tbh, you were covered up so telling her you were having a big cuddle/tickle would be more than enough to satisfy the curiosity of a 6 year old


----------



## iBabyGirli

Yeahh unless she asks dont mention it.


----------



## Liesje

I think the talk might damage her more than her own imagination lol
She's probably thinking it was something much more innocent.


----------



## Arlee

You could say you were 'wrestling' or 'tickling' each other? lol


----------



## oliviarose

I think she is too young for a proper chat. I would just leave it, unless she asks any questions about it......


----------



## lynne192

hope your alright and so is your daughter she will be fine, i walked in on my mum and dad a few times and never effected me *twitchs* lol joke, when we were TTC our current baby my DS walked in on us because we were covered and in bed we told him we were naping and he was happy to accept that lol


----------

